# Accucraft K1



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Look what I just unpacked.
Hopefully I will get to play with it tomorrow.
I hope everyone has a Happy & Safe New Year.

Craig


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig, VERY NiCE I like the color and striping. Those steam chests appear to be huge, pull a house down. Good luck with it.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful! Dumb question, what does the "steering wheel" in the cab do?

Harvey C.
SA 1838


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

My guess is its a screw reverser like there is on other accucraft articulateds such as the cab forward and allegheney. rather than a johnson bar

a truly beautiful engine!


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

> what does the "steering wheel" in the cab do?


Not dumb at all. Accucraft uses the wheel to manage the reversing linkage to the two chassis. Here's the same mechanism in their NGG16 Garratt.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful locomotive! Congratulations. I have had people at public shows ask me how we steer our trains, now we know.
HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice engine. Congrats!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig;

Beautiful locomotive.

I have a friend, Steve King, who is slowly scratch-building that locomotive in 7/8ths scale. Last June it ran at his steam-up - well, kinda'. He still has a fair amount of fiddling to do with the timing. There is a photo of Steve's locomotive below.









Best Wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

The original locos where compounds , but Accucraft has done it with 4 equal cylinders and use dummy chests and covers to give the correct appearance, very pretty though..

Test run yet ? opinions...


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Taperpin, thank you, that explains the very large looking chests and piston/valve assemblies. LG


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

As Gordon points out the original locos were compounds. This was done to achieve the efficiency of steam use required for a relatively large locomotive with a relatively small boiler. In 16mm several people have unsuccessfully attempted to build this model as a simple four cylinder setup. We all hope that Accucraft achieved the nearly impossible - but could any of the owners let us know what are the running characteristics of this engine? Pulling power and running time on one boiler full are the most essential. Many thanks and best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=5775&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

This guy is building a compound engine,depends how it works he considers both options,its all in german but tons of pics,i'm sure Henry can pitch in with some info!


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Couple of past threads offer a refresher on the Accucraft K1 details;

http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/70218-k1-garratt-unveiled-llanfair.html

http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/71098-short-video-accucraft-k1.html


4 YouTube videos (don't blink once you start the video or you'll miss it.)


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's a clip from the Elsecar Garden Railway Show UK in 2016.






Seemed to run OK. Wonder why it took 15 months from this run to actually being available.

DougieL


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a weird looking, but very cool loco. Could it just have been the extra difficulties of articulation and plumbing?

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> That is a weird looking, but very cool loco. Could it just have been the extra difficulties of articulation and plumbing?
> 
> Greg


(I actually like the cylinders at the end, not the middle, like the Roundhouse Darjeeling Garrett.)

And maybe Accucraft were busy keeping Aster happy? Not to mention making the MoLoCo shay and sundry other projects.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

There are two excellent books on the TGR K1 and (2nd K1 modified) Darjeeling Garratt (below.) These have been out of print for a few years and evidently have now been reprinted. I shook the internet really hard to find both to no avail when Accucraft first announced the K1 in 2015. Peter Manning lives in Australia. He was not accepting calls.

Per the Darjeeling Garratt book while the DJR Garratt was built only about 12 months after the K1 it was extensively changed from the original K1 design; most significantly compound cylinders to simple expansion and the placing the cylinders at the outer ends. But the DJR book still gives a lot of detailed technical data on the K1 to digest. Maybe someone might desire to convert a Accucraft K1 to the DJR Garratt.



















The tech detail is exceptional, lots of 3D graphics all color. The DHR book includes extensive description of the DHR environment and operations.

One book source, there are others (Google it): https://www.camdenmin.co.uk/products/the-darjeeling-garratt-and-the-engine-it-tried-to-replace


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig;
Does it have one superheater or two?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Maybe someone might desire to convert a Accucraft K1 to the DJR Garratt.


Maybe. Personally, I'd buy the RH version.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Any reason given for reversing the cylinders? Maintenance access?

Greg


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Greg, K1 was the first Garratt ever, so this cylinder arrangement could have prevailed. However, having the cylinders under the cab proved to be a bad idea - they heated the cab which was not welcome in Tasmania... but it may be welcome in Wales;-)! I guess the designers wanted to minimise the length of the steam delivery pipes, but this cylinder arrangement was abandoned on later Garratts including the DHR. These were also simple expansion not compound. Compounding must have worked reasonably well as the locomotive is still operational though I failed to see on WHR twice already. In 2002 it was still in restoration while in 2015, it was undergoing overhaul again (and boiler certification). Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Steve Ciambrone (Feb 25, 2014)

Does anyone know when the K1s will arrive in the USA?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve Ciambrone said:


> Does anyone know when the K1s will arrive in the USA?
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


 
Steve they were shipped already for who preordered them. Are you wanting one? Can connect you with a model but if so. PM me through FB or email


----------



## Steve Ciambrone (Feb 25, 2014)

Jason,
Thanks for the offer to help, I got word mine is on its way.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Steve, please post a review when you get and run yours! I am very curious how the engine performs, pulling power (i.e. tractive effort) and running time (on one boiler full) being most essential questions. Anyone knows the cylinder bore diameter on this loco? Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

The K1: in SiTG the engineering sample shows a switch and what looks like a charging jack, the Accucraft web site shows the same. Can anyone who has one tell us if it came through with them and what do they control, thank you. LG


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

i just got back from the Cabin Fever Expo in Lebanon, Pa. Running live steam with the Akenback steamers. I saw 2 K1s there, one gray one one darker color. I observed the darker one running on the "small loop" a very tight radius double track usually run on with smaller critters, vertical boiler small guys, etc. It ran very nicely and took the tight turns with no problems. I don't think I have photos but will check. 
perhaps Scott has a video?

Jerry


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Nick Jr said:


> The K1: in SiTG the engineering sample shows a switch and what looks like a charging jack, the Accucraft web site shows the same. Can anyone who has one tell us if it came through with them and what do they control, thank you. LG



Nick, I believe they made it R/C ready. So on manual version there will be holes in those places and presumably also servo mounts in the cab, getting in the way of those who want to do manual control... This is what I have seen on Saxonian models, so I assume the same holds for UK R/C ready models. But surely someone with a manual version will verify. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

I have an manual K1 (that was at Cabin fever) and there is no switch or charging jack on my engine. It does appear that an arm was installed on the reversing rod of each engine in preparation for RC.

I was surprised to see how well the locomotive ran right out of the box. Found the reversing system very stiff to operate, but it got the job done. Finish on the loco is very well done with both oil and coal bunkers provided.

My unit will be converted to RC as the manual reversing wheel is placed so that you will burn your fingers every time. 

mocrownsteam

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

A full review is being written for an early issue of Steam in the Garden.

mocrownsteam

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Steve Ciambrone (Feb 25, 2014)

mocrownsteam said:


> I have an manual K1 (that was at Cabin fever) and there is no switch or charging jack on my engine. It does appear that an arm was installed on the reversing rod of each engine in preparation for RC.
> 
> My unit will be converted to RC as the manual reversing wheel is placed so that you will burn your fingers every time.
> 
> ...


The Accucraft NGG16 has the same reversing setup, not a real fan, I will look under the chassis to see if it has a similar R/C arm.
Please share your R/C installation when you get it done, much interested.

Steve


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have just supplied a bunch of R/C kits to Argyle for installation in the K1 locos sold via them.
It seems the producers did not allow for the fact that the two servos controlling the valve gear in each "engine", are opposed to each other. It will require installing a simple R/C signal inverter in line on one of the servos.


----------



## Steve Ciambrone (Feb 25, 2014)

Tony,
What does the kit include? Would you be able to sell it in the USA?

Steve


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Steve.
I can only supply direct from Australia and you can get many of the parts a lot cheaper in the USA than I can sell them for.
However if you are really interested please contact me offline and I will supply a list of what has been used by the Australian Accucraft agent.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi & Mike, thank you for your response and explanation of those items. LG


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

I suppose the conversion to RC might also make a good Steam in the Garden article if there is interest.

mocrownsteam

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Steve Ciambrone (Feb 25, 2014)

TonyWalsham said:


> Sorry Steve.
> I can only supply direct from Australia and you can get many of the parts a lot cheaper in the USA than I can sell them for.
> However if you are really interested please contact me offline and I will supply a list of what has been used by the Australian Accucraft agent.


Thanks Tony, if the items are just readily availably RC interconnects with a servo reverser then I will get everything here in the states.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hobby King have them.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike ,the stiffness in the valve gear is because the expansion links have not been polished in the "slot", if you look qith an eyeglass you can see the rough surface plainly.
using a drill about3/4 the width of the slot..2.8mm est wrap fine grade wet/dry paper around it and work it upand down in the slot,take care to keep it at right angles to the link until you have a smooth inside surface, wash carefully to remove grit etc and reassemble..I lube with a small dab of moly grease.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

*Accucraft K 1*

Thanks for that piece of information. I am just getting over the flu so I haven't had a chance to get a good look at the K1. Even if you are installing RC it would still be good practice to smooth out the valve gear.

Thanks.

mocrownsteam

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Steve Ciambrone (Feb 25, 2014)

I installed an R/C system in my K1 over last weekend, always take more time to figure out how to take apart the loco and how your going to do something than the actual time to complete the work. I did not have to use a servo reverser, maybe they changed the lever location from the first batch, don't know.
I replaced the stiff tubing on the front bogie with silicone tubing, the bogie swivels easily now with the silicone tubing doing all the flexing. Insulated the steam line with cotton string and secured it to the frame so the copper tubing does not flex.
After the initial start up the one flue burner starts to warble and gets flaky, I have never seen this before, need to work on that, maybe a further air adjustment.

Steve


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Steve, email me off board re this ..

Gordon.


----------



## Steve Ciambrone (Feb 25, 2014)

Sent you a PM.

Steve


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Steve, try [email protected]

Gordon


----------

